# AADT - annual average daily traffic



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Show us the AADT on your country's roads. I'm also interested if anyone knows if there's any Europe- or even worldwide map of AADT.


Here we go. :cheers:

I'll start with the AADT in Switzerland (as we don't have many Swiss forumers around here) and Slovenia. I'll let you post for other countries. :cheers:


*Switzerland*

You can see map of Switzerland with its AADT in 2006 here (taken from here) on page 28.

As we can also see, the busiest road section in Switzerland is the A1/A3/E60 motorway west of Zurich between junction 53 (Birrfeld) and interchange 54 (Baden) with 3+3 lanes and AADT of 109,700. Here are a couple of pictures of this stretch:

Direction Zurich (Zürich):









Direction Berne (Bern) / Basle (Basel):











*Slovenia*

Firstly table with AADT in 2006. And here's the map for 2005.

Therefore the busiest road section in Slovenia is the H3 expressway (northern Ljubljana bypass) between interchanges 3 (LJ-Bežigrad (Dunajska)) and 2 (LJ-Tomačevo (roundabout); junction with the G104 expressway) with 3+3 lanes and AADT of 70,000 (data from 2005, because they didn't include it in 2006). All the links are taken from here. Here's a photo of this stretch, taken in direction east:











*NOTE:* this thread is not made to show us your busiest and/or widest roads, but AADT figures and maps.


Your turn. :cheers:


----------



## Rohne (Feb 20, 2007)

*Germany*

There are some Maps at Patrick's Autobahnatlas:

Map of 2000 (pdf, 2.7mb) incl. federal roads
Map of 2005 (pdf, 2.6mb) currently without data for federal roads, but works on a new map are finished already and it will be online soon.
Not to forget the legend (pdf, 800kb)
Exact data can be found here (Bundesstraßen = federal roads, and Autobahnen)


----------



## Chris_533976 (Sep 30, 2007)

No nice map (  ) but heres a site with Irelands AADTs.

Bear in mind that although some of the AADTs are only ~10k, they still cause several kilometers of tailbacks sometimes because of bottlenecked villages.

http://www.nra.ie/NetworkManagement/TrafficCounts/TrafficCounterData/#d.en.2971


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ EDIT: now it opens.


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

Spain


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

*Ontario, Canada*

Here is a detailed report for 2004 that has AADT values for all provincial highways, including AADT values for every single interchange/intersection. It includes both 2-lane highways and motorways. The motorways are mostly roads numbered in the 400s, plus several others, like the QEW.

The highest AADT seems to be 420,800 on a section of Highway 401. Some non-motorway expressways, like Highway 7, reach relatively high AADT values of over 90,000 when they pass inside cities, near major interchanges.


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

the Netherlands:

Good overview made by Chris containing all dutch motorway sections with an average AADT of over 100,000 in 2005, 










(Interesting: The combined AADT near Ridderkerk, where the A15 and A16 run parallel next to eachother, is 348,624 vehicles per day in 2005. With an average growth of 3 to 5% per year the current combined AADT should now be close to 360-370,000)


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

On a map, also by Chris, the figures look like this:


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

The amount of motorway stretches with an AADT of over 100,000 in Flanders, not Belgium, is significantly lower than in the Netherlands, 

R0, UZ-Jette en Zellik - 155 200
R0, AnderlechtN-Neerpede - 144.500
R0, Vilvoorde-Grimbergen - 141.000
E40, StStevensWoluwe-Sterrebeek 132.500
R1, AntwerpenRijswijklaan-Wilrijk - 130.000
E40, Wetteren-Merelbeke - 120.000
E19, Machelen-Vilvoorde - 116.500
E313, AntwerpenO-Wommelgem - 112.000
E17, DePinte-Zwijnaarde - 97.000


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

CborG said:


> (Interesting: The combined AADT near Ridderkerk, where the A15 and A16 run parallel next to eachother, is 348,624 vehicles per day in 2005. With an average growth of 3 to 5% per year the current combined AADT should now be close to 360-370,000)



No, 2 things.

1) The A15 and A16 don't have a combined AADT. The A16 figure is for the whole section on all lanes. 

2) The average growth is much lower, especially in the Randstad, where it has almost no growth, or very limited like around 1%. In Eastern and Northern Netherlands, AADT grows between 1 - 4%, however some sections have a higher growth, but that is not a "natural" growth, but because of changes in the regional road network, like a new connecting road, or a huge new suburb.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

CborG said:


> an AADT of over 100,000 in Flanders, not Belgium


I don't think there are sections in Wallonia that have over 100.000

Most busy parts around Brussels are in Flandres. Liege surely is busy, but not over 100.000.

100.000 is a very high intensity, especially on a 2x2 motorway, which will be jammed every rushhour. 100.000 vehicles AADT on a 2x2 motorway means the motorway is packed with cars and trucks from 6 am to 8 pm, and traffic jams in the rushhours.


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Chriszwolle said:


> 1) The A15 and A16 don't have a combined AADT. The A16 figure is for the whole section on all lanes.


If the A16 figure is for the whole section, all lanes included. then they are combined, right???

I follow your list and it/you say(s): 3rd busiest: A16, 221.399 cars on 2x5 lanes. if the A15 was included in that figure the combined AADT on 17 lanes must be much higher than the AADT on the 12 lane A16 stretches further north.

But I know they are two separate motorways with each his own digit but apart from that, just like R'dam and all it suburbs look like one city, this looks like one big motorway. If I took a chair and go sit there all day looking at cars, more than a third of a million on 17 lanes would i have seen driving by, 17 lanes so close next to eachother is fortunately still very rare in Europe.

The other figures are flemish only, coming from this pdf:
http://wegen.vlaanderen.be/documenten/tellingen/2006/

For the wallonian motorway figures, searching in french likely gives more results


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Estonia's map: http://www.mnt.ee/atp/failid/loenduskaart_eesti2006.pdf


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

And Tallinn. 

Plus *Latvia*.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hartford, United States*

There are the highest traffic spots on each of the highways in the metro area:

Interstate 84, Exit 47, *187,900*
Interstate 91, Exit 35, *145,600*
Interstate 291, Bissell Bridge, *62,800*
Interstate 384, Junction with I-84, *40,900*
State Route 2, Exit 5, *73,400*
State Route 9, Exit 26, *73,500*

Basically, Interstate 91 & 84 (the main highways) are above 100,000 vehicles a day. The most busiest area naturally, is Downtown Hartford, where everyone seems to work. Because the highways are so narrow in Hartford, a traffic jam is possible at anytime between 6AM and 9PM.

Hartford has one of the smallest highway systems compared to most cities this size in the US, so there is also heavy traffic on local roads. Large swaths of the metropolitan area have no highway coverage at all.


----------



## Rohne (Feb 20, 2007)

As proposed, here the map of Germany 2005, incl. federal roads (pdf, 2.8mb).


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Thanks, Rohne; this thread is so forgotten. hno:


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm trying to find some french, italian and spanish figures. Anybody knows the correct translation for AADT in those languages?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ According to Wikipedia it's ÅDT in Swedish.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Try to translate "Traffic Count" or "Traffic Volume". AADT is an American term.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

*Ireland.*

Ireland has 4 Tiers of Roads in effect and 3 tiers officially. The Top (National) Tier is managed by a state agency and the other 2 tiers are managed by local authorities

1. National Primary Roads. These were numbered N1 to N30 plus N40 and N50 and quite a few have been replaced by Motorway in recent years.

2. National Secondary Roads. These are numbered N51 to N99. None have been upgraded to Motorway. 

3. Regional Roads. These are numbered Rnnn

4. Local Roads, These are numbered Lxxxx to Lxxxxx

Traffic Counters exist for Tiers 1 and 2. Some traffic counters exist on Tier 3 but these are generally downgraded Tier 1 routes where a motorway has replaced a Primary Road. 

Those (almost live) Traffic Counts are here

http://www.nra.ie/network-monitoring-and-management/traffic-data/

A Study of the Tier 2 routes including detailed traffic counts was undertaken in 2010/2011. That data is available here in large PDF files. 

http://www.nra.ie/policy-publications/strategic-reports/national-roads-needs-stud/

Only small and irregular fragments of traffic count data exists for Regional and Local Roads but some regional roads are much busier than certain National Primary and Secondary roads, particularly near main cities. One example is the R336.


----------



## tayano (Apr 13, 2010)

Finland 2012-2014, interactive map: https://devtest.liikennevirasto.fi/webgis-aineistot/karttasovellus/appdirectory-build/template.html?config=liikenne

Highest AADT volumes in 2014: 90 952 (Kehä I, Helsinki)

Highest outside Greater Helsinki: 51 502 (VT 4, Oulu)


----------



## RV (Oct 23, 2007)

tayano said:


> Finland 2012-2014, interactive map: https://devtest.liikennevirasto.fi/webgis-aineistot/karttasovellus/appdirectory-build/template.html?config=liikenne
> 
> Highest AADT volumes in 2014: 90 952 (Kehä I, Helsinki)
> 
> Highest outside Greater Helsinki: 51 502 (VT 4, Oulu)


ADT on Kehä I is around 120 000. Most of those roads with ADT&AADT 40 000-80 000 have just 2+2 lanes, including that one in Oulu...

Oulu and Kuopio have both great plans to upgrade their only main arteries to 3+3-4+4, but are gonna get money around 2060 I guess... The old Eastern Block passed as on traffic standards a looooong time ago with our 10 000-20 000 AADT long-distance-routes being built as 1+1 a long time ago.


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

Spain 2014:

National Maps: http://fomento.es/MFOM/LANG_CASTELL...ERAS/TRAFICO_VELOCIDADES/MAPAS/2014/NACIONAL/

_Accesos _- Urban areas
_Pesados _- Heavy vehicles
_Velocidad_ - Average speed

Provincial detail: http://fomento.es/MFOM/LANG_CASTELL...AS/TRAFICO_VELOCIDADES/MAPAS/2014/PROVINCIAL/


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Question:
Is there a direct correlation between AADT/AAST and the amount of *horrendous* vehicular traffic congestion one experiences?

How do we infer/interpret?


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
What is AAST?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Annual average summer traffic. It is relevant in some countries with a lot of holiday traffic. For example Norwegian roads may get up to three times as much traffic during the summer months than the winter months.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
So I suppose one could say there is no correlation between AADT/AAST then?
The two seem to be entirely seperate from one another.


----------



## tayano (Apr 13, 2010)

KIWIKAAS said:


> ^^
> So I suppose one could say there is no correlation between AADT/AAST then?
> The two seem to be entirely seperate from one another.


Depends on the location, but generally AADT figures are always lower, because they are annual averages, in which the periods of lower traffic volumes flatten the peaks.

Concerning Finnish figures, AFAIK there are no official AAST statistics available, and ADT only for Helsinki. Comparing AADT to ADT, the same stretch of Kehä I which has AADT of 90,952 has workday ADT of 107,900 (highest traffic volume in Finland by any measure).

It would be interesting to see AAST figures for the highways radiating from Helsinki, above all VT5 which goes to the lake district around Mikkeli, where tens or even hundreds of thousands of people from Helsinki region go to their summer houses.

ADT volumes in Helsinki, September workdays 2014: http://www.hel.fi/www/Helsinki/fi/kartat-ja-liikenne/kadut-ja-liikennesuunnittelu/tutkimus-ja-tilastot/ (click “Liikennemäärät Helsingissä, kartta” for a pdf map).

EDIT: Helsinki ADT figures are for workdays, monday to friday (now corrected).


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Another factor within AADT is workday average or weekday average. The workday average contains only the average volumes from Monday to Friday and is usually higher than the weekday average, which also contains the weekend. 

Some exceptions; in some areas, the _weekday_ average contains only workdays, the entire week is referred to as the AADT. In some areas weekend traffic may be higher than workday traffic. 

Traffic modelling itself goes beyond the daily average traffic, but usually incorporates hourly volumes to model the traffic flow. But for quick comparisons, the daily volumes are sufficient, especially because hourly volumes are often not available on the internet.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
Certainly interesting for comparison


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

KIWIKAAS said:


> ^^
> So I suppose one could say there is no correlation between AADT/AAST then?
> The two seem to be entirely seperate from one another.


As Chris says ASDT is an important measure in major holiday destinations like Croatia Portugal and Spain where traffic can be 3x or 4x in summer (june-sept peaking august). 

So you need a 1+1 road 8 months of the year and a 2+2 in summer. Half profile motorways with inevitable queues are the cheap solution as they are uncongested most of the time....and hellish in July and August.

On an AADT measure they often marginally justify full 2+2 but are empty 8 months of the year.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
I see, the aggregate as opposed to the actual monthly usage.
I can certainly imagine that this would be especially relevant for motorways like the A22 in Portugal for instance.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

The A2 in Portugal has an AADT of c.6k in the middle section..but 13-15k or so in high summer. It is only really needed for 2 months is what that tells us . PAI posted stats in the Portugal thread today.

The A22 is busier all year round on all sections.

ASDT is no good for Alpine ski resorts either


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry to dig up this thread but I would like to know which are the busiest motorways in Europe, in terms of AADT. A 10-item ranking would be nice.
thanks


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

I think the A3 East of Paris is #1 with around 250k AADT. I'd say #10 is at least 150k anyway, probably near 200k. The busiest stretch in the UK is the M25 west of Heathrow at around 170k AADT.

It would be more meaningful if we had 

1. Busiest 2+2
2. Busiest 3+3
3. Busiest 4+4

4. Busiest 4 lane plus roads.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

sponge_bob said:


> I think the A3 East of Paris is #1 with around 250k AADT. I'd say #10 is at least 150k anyway, probably near 200k. The busiest stretch in the UK is the M25 west of Heathrow at around 170k AADT.
> 
> It would be more meaningful if we had
> 
> ...


The M25 there is 220k (DFT)


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

Stuu said:


> The M25 there is 220k (DFT)


Soz, I only had cars. It is 220k.


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

AADT > 150,000 vehicles/day in Germany 2018 at fixed stations only (Source):

171,137 A3 AK Leverkusen (A1) - AS Leverkusen OSM / Google Satellite (2015: 157,600) *2x4*
162,598 A5 Westkreuz Frankfurt (A648) - AS Frankfurt-Westhafen OSM / Google Satellite (2015: 138,600) *2x4*
159,927 A8 AS Leonberg-Ost - AK Stuttgart (A81) OSM / Google Satellite (2015: 147,600) *2x4*
159,824 A3 AS Frankfurt-South - Offenbacher Kreuz (A661) OSM / Google Satellite (2015: 150,700) *2x4*
158,297 A5 AS Frankfurt-Niederrad - Frankfurter Kreuz (A3) OSM / Google Satellite (2015: 145,900) *2x4*
152,644 A5 AS Frankfurt-Westhafen - AS Frankfurt-Niederrad OSM / Google Satellite (2015: 128,400) *2x4*

There were 5 sections of A100 in Berlin which had AADT > 150k in 2015 but they don't have fixed counting stations (or no 2018 data available):

186,100 A100 AD Funkturm (A115) – AS Kurfürstendamm *2x3*
171,400 A100 AS Kurfürstendamm – AS Hohenzollerndamm *2x3*
162,900 A100 AS Innsbrucker Platz – AK Schöneberg (A103) *2x3*
159,800 A100 AS Hohenzollerndamm – AS Schmargendorf *2x3*
151,300 A100 AS Kaiserdamm-South – AD Funkturm (A115) *2x3*


The busiest *2x2* sections in 2015 were:
118,500 A57 AS Cologne-Longerich – AS Cologne-Bickendorf (with temporary shoulder running)
100,900 A5 AS Darmstadt-Eberstadt – AS Seeheim-Jugenheim (only 79,700 in 2018)


----------



## adevahi (Nov 4, 2012)

sponge_bob said:


> I think the A3 East of Paris is #1 with around 250k AADT. I'd say #10 is at least 150k anyway, probably near 200k.


The tenth of Spain is over 150,000, and we even don't have the biggest cities of Europe.


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

The M-30 had 230k vpd in August 2015. It's the most recent piece of data I've been able to find: https://www.mc30.es/index.php/explotacion/indicadores

However this isn't really representative because August is usually the least busy month in Madrid and most of inner Spain.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

Highest in Ireland is 150k (just) on part of the M50 around Dublin.


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

Monthly figures should not count! Only yearly average.

However, I have monthly figures from 2019 indicating that A3 north of AD Heumar (east of Cologne) has always had more than 180,000 vehicles/day since February 2019. Maximum of 187,425 vehicles/day in May 2019. This might be the next no. 1 since Leverkusen has a 2019 maximum of 177,706 only.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

The data for the portuguese motorway traffic is on this site.


In Portugal the highest is the A37/IC19 around Lisbon with numbers around 150K.


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

AADT > 150,000 vehicles/day in Austria 2018 at fixed stations only (Source: wikipedia list, raw data):

186,188 A23 St. Marx
183,904 A23 Donauinsel
173,738 A23 Baumgasse
165,791 A2 Biedermannsdorf
159,090 A2 Schönbrunner Allee


The maximum in Switzerland was 132k in 2017 (Source)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I have logged 2009 traffic volumes of M-30 in Madrid: https://www.wegenwiki.nl/M-30_(Spanje)#Verkeersintensiteiten

However the original source isn't available anymore and I haven't been able to locate more recent traffic volume data. 

In 2009, the busiest section of M-30 carried 328,000 vehicles per day on the east side of Madrid. Which is the busiest in Europe by a considerable margin, there are only a few locations that peak around 250,000. 

Though it should be mentioned that no traffic volume data of Moscow is known to me. Los Angeles shows that traffic volumes can spike near 300,000 on a ten lane motorway, and MKAD has 10 lanes.


----------



## riiga (Nov 2, 2009)

~145 000 for parts of Essingeleden (Gröndalsbron-Essingebron-Fredhällsbron) in Stockholm, highest in Sweden.


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

https://www.unece.org/trans/areas-o...d-data-online/e-roads/traffic-census-map.html


> Every five years, the UNECE conducts a census of motor traffic and inventory of standards and parameters on main international traffic arteries in Europe. This census is based on the *E-Road network* defined by Annex I of the European Agreement on Main International Traffic Arteries (AGR) of 1975, as amended. The *interactive map below visualises one output of the census - Annual Average Daily Traffic (AADT*). Data for 2005, 2010 and 2015 can be accessed through this map.


Data is incomplete though. Nothing from the Netherlands, Greece, Italy nor Ireland. 2015 data even less.

Excel sheets: https://www.unece.org/trans/main/wp6/e-roads_census_2015.html


----------



## piotr240 (Feb 26, 2010)

In many countries AADT from 2020 should be soon available, pls post them.
I am especially intrested in AADT of Thailand.
Here is a map from Poland: https://www.gov.pl/attachment/b1790191-4054-447f-a0fb-b20eae4da15b


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Toronto's 401 blows all those numbers out of the water with sections now carrying 450,000 vehicles a day on 16 lanes.


----------

